# completely baffled



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

ok. i seem to jump back and forth between the .604 milestone firmware and the .621 droid x one.
but regardless of what i am using, with alot of the roms avalible it seems to install the rom's fine.
but it will keep booting up in safe mode no matter how i start the thing up

any ideas?

thanks in advance
@deadseth


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I would SBF to 621, root via the root cd, then install your desired rom


----------



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

sir. trust me. i have flashed the .621 from the livd cd.
ive flashed it in windows 7, xp and vista
and ubuntu
still happens with most roms.
some work. but like miui and cm9 both boot up in safe mode everytime


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Something holding down the buttons? Safe mode is accessed with a certain button combo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

